# Forum organization?



## destes37 (Jun 6, 2011)

Could the Global roms be moved to the Global section? Much moretidy and less confusing.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I asked before i posted mine where to put it and was told here and use a [Global] tag. When theres more there will be a d2g section.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

there we go







moved


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll try to watch and make sure everything Global related gets posted here...


----------

